# KDE und X-Server Probleme!

## daniellaube

Hallo! 

Nach einer erfolgreichen Gentoo-Installation habe ich vor KDE zu installieren. 

Also habe ich das gesammte meta pack von kde mit emerge istalliert. 

Den X server habe ich mit dem pack xorg-x11 installiert. 

Bei Xorg -configure erstllt er zwar ein file aber es kommen die errors: 

-Failed to load module "vmwgfx"(module does not exist, 0) 

-vmware: Please ignore the above warnings about not being able to to load module/driver vmwgfx 

-vmware: Unexpectet failture while loading the "vmlegacy" driver. Given up. 

-Failes to load module "vmware" (a required submodule could not be load, 

-[drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol 

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. 

Configuration failed. 

Dabei stehen noch ein paar (++) und (==) einträge die meines Erachtens nach nach nicht monumental sind. 

Mit dem Befehl kdm startet der Grafische anmeldebildschirm, mit meinen Benutzerdaten der Konsole kann ich mich jedoch nicht anmelden. 

Bei startx kommt auch eine Fehlermeldung, die ich bei Intresse anfüge. 

Kann mir jemand helfen, ein funktionierendes KDE-Gentoo system zu bekommen? 

So dass ich mich auch anmelden und alles kann     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Vielen Dank an diese, die meinen langen Post gelesen haben und die Vorschläge einbringen!    :Wink: 

Lieben Gruß 

Daniel

----------

## hurra

Also, das bei "Xorg -configure" Fehlermeldungen kommen kann man denk ich ignorieren.

Solange "kdm" erstmal richtig startet scheint mir die X-Konfiguration zumindest rudimentär zu funktionieren.

Wegen des Loginproblems mit kdm tippe ich auf fehlende USE-Flags, welche Useflags hast du hierfür gesetzt?

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Wegen des Loginproblems mit kdm tippe ich auf fehlende USE-Flags, welche Useflags hast du hierfür gesetzt?

 

Oder falsches Tastaturlayout...

Hast du das System in einer VM installiert?

Zeig uns die Fehlermeldung! emerge -av gnopaster && startx | gnopaster

Der Link der dabei rauskommt hier posten.

----------

## daniellaube

Hallo!

Also mein Tastertutlayout stimmt.

Ich habe Gentoo NICHT auf einer VM, und meine Useflags sind:

"mysql sql webkit static-libs -gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa"

Die ausgabe bei "emerge -av gnopaster..." ist eine list von 10 packages die 700kb groß sind, die installiert werden können! Wenn ich "No" eingebe kommen die Errors:

Fatal: Module nouveau not found

-[drm] failed to open device

-open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

/etc/x11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found

xinit: connection to X server lost

Waiting for X server to shut down

Dabei steht noch welches config file er verwendet hat und unrelewantes.

Das klingt nicht sehr gut...

Bitte um weitere Hilfe!

Gruß

Daniel

----------

## doedel

Wieso kommen bei emerge Fehler von X?

Wir brauchen Informationen! Screenshot, gnopaster, oder abtippen! Es gibt erstmal nix unrelevantes und WELCHE config usw usw....

----------

## daniellaube

Kann man Bilder einfügen?Last edited by daniellaube on Tue Mar 01, 2011 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## daniellaube

Zu 

```
emerge -av gnopaster && startx | gnopaster
```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculationg dependencies... done!

[ebuilt M    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.20 8 kb

[ebuilt M    ]virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.08 0 kb

[ebuilt M    ]dev-perl/Config-Simple-4.59 21kb

[ebuilt M    ]virtual/pearl-IO-Commpress-2.024 0 kb

[ebuilt M    ]dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.67 USE="-test" 8 kb

[ebuilt M    ]dev-perl/URI-1.55 79 kb

[ebuilt M    ]dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23 119kb

[ebuilt M    ]dev-perl/Crypt-SSleay-0.57 121 kb

[ebuilt M    ]dev-perl/libwww-pearl-5.8.36 Use="ssl" 26 kb

[ebuilt M    ]app-text/gnopaster-0.0.9 3 kb

Total: 10 packages (10 new), Size of  downloads:700 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

Bei der Eingabe von No, wird der Bildschirm eine Zeit lang schwarz, ändert den schwarzton ein paar mal und dann steht folgendes da:

Relese Date: 2011-02-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Built Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Feb 23 00:50:54 CET 2011 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3

Build Date: 28 February 2011 12:43:46PM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

Before reporting problems[...]the latest version.

Makers: (--) probed, (**) from config file[...] (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 1 20:03:36 2011

(==) Using system config directory §/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

FATAL: Module nouveau not found 

(EE)[ drm] failed to open device 

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory 

/etc/x11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found 

xinit: connection to X server lost 

Waiting for X server to shut down 

gentoo~ # _

Ich benutze ein Stage 3 mit genkernel!

Gruß

Daniel

----------

## Josef.95

 *daniellaube wrote:*   

> Fatal: Module nouveau not found
> 
> -[drm] failed to open device
> 
> -open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

 

Wenn du den nouveau Treiber mit KMS nutzen möchtest, dann schau mal ob dieser Thread eventuell weiterhilft.

/edit:

 *Quote:*   

> Mit dem Befehl kdm startet der Grafische anmeldebildschirm, mit meinen Benutzerdaten der Konsole kann ich mich jedoch nicht anmelden.
> 
> Bei startx kommt auch eine Fehlermeldung, die ich bei Intresse anfüge.

 

Hmm.., machst du das eventuell alles als root?

oder als normaler User?

Beachte das ein einloggen als root im kdm normal nicht möglich ist (und normal auch nicht nötig ist)

Sofern du noch keinen User angelegt hast hole es bitte nach -> siehe zb http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

Melde dich dann als User an und erstelle dir für dein KDE am besten eine ~/.xinitrc 

```
$ echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

 Dann sollte als User auch ein simples 

```
$ startx
```

 klappen, bzw dein X und KDE starten.

----------

## daniellaube

Bis jetzt war ich immer im root.

Habe aber schon Benutzer angelegt, aber bei startkde wird der Bildschirm wieder schwarz und dann gibt es wieder die oben genannte Anzeige.

Mit dem nouveau:

In meier Kernelkonfiguration gibt es in 

```
Device Drivers  --->

[*] Staging drivers  --->

[ ]   Exclude Staging drivers from being built
```

 kein 

```
<*>     Nouveau (nVidia) cards
```

!!!!

Daniel

----------

## Josef.95

 *daniellaube wrote:*   

> Mit dem nouveau:
> 
> In meier Kernelkonfiguration gibt es in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dann hast du vermutlich die Abhängigkeiten noch nicht richtig gesetzt.

Die Abhängigkeiten kannst du dir auflisten lassen indem du unter "make menuconfig" nach dem nouveau Treiber suchst.

Die Suche kann mit einem Slash "/" aufgerufenen werden. Falls du mit deren Ausgabe nicht klar kommst poste sie bitte hier.

 *Quote:*   

> !!!!

  Brüll doch bitte nicht gleich so rum - siehe hierzu auch Forenregel 15

danke

----------

## daniellaube

gelesen und akzeptiert:D

Mit dem nouveau klapps jetzt!

Aber gleich wenn der Desktop angezeigt wird, kommt ein Crash Händler mit den Details: ExecutableK plkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 PID 15203 Signal 6(aborted)

Und auch wenn ich in der Systemsteuerung Datum und Uhrzeit anklicke bekomme ich fehler.

Soll ich manches nochmal installieren?

Daniel

----------

